# zillas on my stockers



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

will 27x9x12 fronts and 27x11x12 zillas fit on a 2009 foreman 500 solid rear axle on the stock wheels?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure will had 27's on our Foreman for year or two no rub at all no lift either


----------

